# Chrisman "Crackers"



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

do you have a picture of Crackers??? :wub: :wub: I will be praying for you!! how exciting! good luck!!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782009


> I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.[/B]


I don't know how to post the pc but here is the link.

http://chrismanpuppies.com/crackers.html


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Crackers is a cutie!!! :wub: I'm praying that you will get your new addition! 

But I don't feel too great, I think I have 101 degrees of puppy fever!  Sorry for adding cheese to Crackers. I did it again!

Back to topic!!!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782009


> I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.[/B]


Oops! Just realized I spelled Chrisman wrong. Too excited I guess.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

He is darling. What is his story?

Good luck.


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ May 27 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782021


> He is darling. What is his story?
> 
> Good luck.[/B]


They were going to keep him for show but he will be around 7 lbs, which is perfect for me since I was looking for a bigger Maltese. My Bentley was 9.5 lbs which was perfect - more to love.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is gorgeous :wub: Hope it all works out :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782015


> QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782009





> I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.[/B]


I don't know how to post the pc but here is the link.

http://chrismanpuppies.com/crackers.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wonder what he looks like as an adult? Pretty cute as a puppy. It would be interesting to see what his parentage is. 
Tina


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 27 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782030


> QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782015





> QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782009





> I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.[/B]


I don't know how to post the pc but here is the link.

http://chrismanpuppies.com/crackers.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wonder what he looks like as an adult? Pretty cute as a puppy. It would be interesting to see what his parentage is. 
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did send Chris an email asking that same question. Are there any other questions that you can think of that I should ask? I don't want to jump into this too quickly without asking all the right questions. Thanks.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! That is so exciting. Keeping fingers crossed that all works out for you.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How exciting! What a beautiful boy Crackers is! I love his name too. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is just darling......I have been looking at his picture!!! I am hoping that you get him, please let us know.

I am waiting for a little girl to be delivered to me and I am excited too!!!! Good luck to you!!! I think you have made a great decision!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Crackers is darling!!!! :wub: 
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, he looks like a Chrisman puppy! ....Very VERY cute!!! Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, he's so adorable! Like a big stuffed animal!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

That face is to cute!!! What a little Doll i hope it works out for you .


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 27 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782055


> He is just darling......I have been looking at his picture!!! I am hoping that you get him, please let us know.
> 
> I am waiting for a little girl to be delivered to me and I am excited too!!!! Good luck to you!!! I think you have made a great decision!!![/B]


CeeCee's mom, do you have Rain yet?


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

he is just adorable :wub: 

i love the chrisman look


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love his name lol, he's beautiful and he's still a puppy. I hope you get him


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We have our fingers crossed for you! From experience I have to tell you Chrisman boys are a dream! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782026


> QUOTE (bbry @ May 27 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782021





> He is darling. What is his story?
> 
> Good luck.[/B]


They were going to keep him for show but he will be around 7 lbs, which is perfect for me since I was looking for a bigger Maltese. My Bentley was 9.5 lbs which was perfect - more to love.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm willing to bet you will be in love as soon as you get to touch him.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahh!!!! You are getting that lil cutie! I'm guilty of looking at that lil boy's pic for the last week! He is such a cutie....you are gonna love your Chrisman boy!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782015


> QUOTE (LAL @ May 27 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782009





> I just talked to Chris at Christman and I might get "Crackers". He'll let me know tomorrow. Cross your fingers.[/B]


I don't know how to post the pc but here is the link.

http://chrismanpuppies.com/crackers.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

awww..his name is "Wise Cracker" lol!!!! :HistericalSmiley: that is so cute!! he looks like a doll, just like a stuffed animal!! :wub: love the Chrisman look! crossing fingers for u!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww... sigh :wub: What a cutie pie!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!!!!! Any news?


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ May 30 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783339


> Cute, cute, cute!!!!!! Any news?[/B]


No word from Chris yet.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LAL @ May 30 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783486


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ May 30 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783339





> Cute, cute, cute!!!!!! Any news?[/B]


No word from Chris yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

if you really want Wise Crackers, you should be more proactive and call Chrisman. Calling is most effective and it shows them you are sincere. I know Chrisman gets soo many applications daily, his dogs are in *high demand*, esp on the East Coast. I know this b/c I had to call to serve as reference for some other very interested buyers. if you do not assert your interest, you might be overlooked for someone else more eager to own a Chrisman. Good luck!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Love him, love his name, hope you get him! :Good luck:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'd give him a call this week too. I sure hope everything works out with (Crackers)!


----------

